# where can I hire or buy a professional damp meter ?



## 100000 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi All,
I damaged my Motor Home roof on a barrier and its about to be repaired but before I sign the insurance acceptance form i want to test for damp using a professional damp meter, any ideas?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Aldi were selling some a few weeks ago. I bought one at the time £10 or £12. Measures damp through two probes. Calibrate to 100 and then it measures as a percentage so you take readings from various points and use the 'dry' readings as a reference. Not sure whether you will still find them on sale if you have a local Aldi but worth a try.

JohnW


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

A proper damp meter will cost you dearly, possibly in excess of £100. Try someone like CPC.

http://cpc.farnell.com/

Gerry


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

*damp meter*

try hss hire shops im sure they hire them out will check catalogue later


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I bought a pro one after my problem last year. If you are near me and want to pop by you are more than welcome to borrow it.

Regards
Karl


----------



## 100000 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi Karl,
I live between Lincoln and Grantham thanks for the offer 
Cheers
[email protected]


----------



## superspud (Jan 15, 2006)

If you need a non evasive damp meter Axminster tools sell one . Its very expensive at £300 but its ideal for tracking the location of the damp.
WWW.axminster.co.uk


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

The one I have is the Protimeter Mini, http://www.merlinlazer.com/Moisture-Meters

Karl


----------



## 91154 (May 1, 2005)

*Damp tester*

We bought a Draper Damp tester from a local DIY, easy to use definitely works, cost 15 GB pounds. Have been using it for past 3 years so have saved at least 5 x 75 pounds damp checks at Dealers.


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi... have a look here... I use the Rapitest and find it to be very good at the price.

Teckie

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?ie=UTF8&k...tag=coffeeuk42249-21&index=tools&link_code=qs


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Take a look at this link i damaged the roof to my Van and the problems I had lasted 9 months. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-291248.html#291248
and this link but hope you do not have the same problems.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-206029.html#206029


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I bought one for checking Motorhome its better than the prong type, but a lot more expensive around £140.00, its a.

Moisture Meter Model CT33 and bought it from www.decoratingdirect.co.uk Tel. 01642 468900

I have no links with the company just a good piece of kit, I think they are made in Canada.

hope this helps

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

My company used to do work for an organization owning many propertys.
If there was a damp problem I would meet up with the surveyer with his very expensive damp meter, I had a cheapo Rapitest meter, There was never any difference in the performance of the two meters, in fact they later used to often leave it to me to sort out problems.
cheers;


----------

